# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie die niet te bestrijden lijkt te zijn

## Jente

Hallo,
Ik ben nieuw op deze site en ik heb veel behoefte aan het delen van ervaringen, misschien dat er iemand is die dit herkent en me verder kan helpen.
Al van kinds af aan is het leven iets waarvan ik niet begrijp dat ik ervoor uitgekozen ben. Ik kan mij herinneren dat ik op mijn tiende vroeg naar bed ging en op mijn rug ging liggen met mijn handen ineen op mijn buik, met de hoop dat ik de volgende ochtend dood zou zijn en dan zou ik vast goed liggen voor in mijn kist.
Mijn jeugd kenmerkt zich door mij onbegrepen voelen, zowel door ouders als leeftijdsgenootjes. Ik ben veel gepest. Thuis voelde het niet veilig met een vader die altijd op ontploffen stond en een moeder die deed of er niks aan de hand was.
Ik fantaseerde over geadopteerd worden, door andere volwassenen uit de omgeving waar ik mij graag aan wilde hechten. Ze zouden me vast een keer komen halen... En over volwassen zijn droomde ik ook: ik zou in een huisje in een bos gaan wonen dat niemand wist te vinden, met een hond en een moestuin.
Inmiddels ben ik 40, heb 15 jaar voor de klas gestaan in het basisonderwijs en ben helemaal op. Ik ben van mijn 27ste tot mijn 35ste in psycho-analyse geweest, wat me wel veel wijzer heeft gemaakt over mezelf, maar niet gelukkiger. Sindsdien kom ik bij een andere psychiater, die veel verstand heeft van medicijnen, maar ook de psycho-analyse niet verguist. Ik probeer daar nog meer grip te krijgen op mijn afhankelijke persoonlijkheidsstoonis, maar ik vind het ook erg moeilijk daarover te praten.
Sinds november 2009 zit ik thuis en ben erg met medicijnen bezig. Ik slikte citalopram, maar was daar niet tevreden over. Daar is toen Wellbutrin bijgekomen. Dat maakte me tijdelijk wat actiever, maar na een paar maanden was ook dat effect weg. Toen is de citalopram vervangen door Valdoxan, waarna ik binnen twee weken hypomaan was. Heerlijk. Maar moest meteen stoppen met alle medicatie en na een opname van een week op een PAAZ-afdeling, ben ik begonnen met Nortrilen. Dat slik ik nu 7 weken, 100 mg., de eerste bijwerkingen zijn wel verdwenen, maar wat echt erg is, is dat ik al 10 kilo ben aangekomen. En het allerergste is dat mijn depressie niet minder is geworden.
Het liefst zou ik worden opgenomen, maar daar wordt mijn geval niet erg genoeg voor gevonden. Het enige dat ik nog op kan brengen op een dag is de honden fatsoenlijk uitlaten en dat betekent twee keer per dag een uur het bos in. Voor de rest is mijn huis een rotzooi en ik zie heel weinig mensen. Daar heb ik helemaal de energie niet voor.
Doodgaan zou ik niet erg vinden en ik denk er ook veel aan, maar eigenlijk ben ik er wel zeker van dat ik daar niet zelf initiatief toe zal nemen.
Onderhand ben ik wanhopig, wat kan mij helpen en zal ik ooit 'levenslust' ervaren?
Ik heb vorig jaar ook mindfulness gedaan, daar had ik weinig aan. Over een week of zes kan ik een dagbehandeling beginnen, twee dagen per week. Het voordeel is, dat ik dan in elk geval iets DOE. Ik ben behoorlijk creatief, kan goed pottenbakken, sieraden maken, houtbewerken en mozaieken, maar ik kan mezelf er maar niet toe zetten. Ben echt een ellendig wanhoopje. Wat te doen?

----------


## Tweelingetje

Hallo Jente, wat je allemaal schrijft herken ik wel; ik zou graag eens verder met je willen praten, ok? Laat maar horen of je dat wilt.

----------


## vlemmj

hallo Jente,

Ook ik ben vanaf november 2009 thuis vanwege een depressie en sociale angst.
Ik herken precies wat je voelt, al heb ik dan vroeger niet diezelfde ervaringen gehad.
Heb op 15 jarige leeftijd wel een trauma opgelopen en denk dat mijn eigen ik daardoor helemaal veranderd is.
Op dit moment gebruik ik escitalopram 15 mg en seroquel voor het slapen gaan.
Ik werk zelf in de gezondheidszorg.
De laatste jaren veel stress gehad en zit er helemaal doorheen.
De medicatie helpt in die zin dat ik gellukkig niet meer zon vreselijke huilbuien heb en dat ik beter over mijn problemen kan praten zonder emo te worden.
Daarnaast blijft het zo ontzettend moeilijk me te zetten tot iets.
Het maakt neit uit wat, het huishouden is een drama. Onder de mensen liever niet.
Met de hond wandelen doe ik wel maar ook niet erg lang.
Heb een gezin met drie volwassen kinderen.
Op zolder bulkt het van de was. Nee het is geen pretje, hoe er uit te komen weet ik niet.
De Arbo en leidinggevende zijn obstakels, omdatje het gevoel hebt je steeds te moeten verantwoorden.
Ook al moet ik zeggen dat er wel begrip is.

Jente, ik vind het knap dat je dit allemaal durt te delen, het kan je zo helpen met otgenoten te praten, al is het maar om herkenning

Heel veel sterkte en tot schrijfs!!

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Jente

Allereerst welkom op dit forum.
Dit kan al een stap zijn omdat je hier mensen treft die ook met deze klachten te maken hebben en je dus heel goed begrijpen, darvan ben ik er één.
Ik heb wel een goede jeugd gehad, maar zeer slechte relationele ervaringen.
Ik ben al 13 jaar afgekeurd omdat ik door de zware depressies niet meer kon functioneren.
Ik gebruik citalopram en alprazolam.
kort geleden over gegaan ook op Notrillen, maar dat werkte bij mij averechts, dus weer terug op mijn oude vertrouwde medicijn.
Ik gebruik er tramadol bij (een morfine achrige pijnstiller) die bij mij zorgt voor een beter effect op mijn psyche.
De psych wilde daar eerst niet aan tot hij kort geleden er bij toeval een artikel over las en meteen aan mij moest denken.
Het mag niet in te hoge dosering, omdat er dan het gevaar op serotonine syndroom bestaat en dat willen we niet want dit kan zelfs de dood tot gevolg hebben.
Maar in lage doseringen krijg ik het nu dus ook eventueel van mijn psychm,iets wat hij voorheen absoluut niet voorschreef omdat het niet binnen zijn specialisme hoorde (klopt ook wel het is een pijnstiller) maar na het lezen van dat artikel gelooft hij me nu ook en als de huisrts het me eens onverhoopt niet neer voor schrijft, krijg ik het van hem.
Ik krijg ook nog steeds een PIT verpleegkundige aan huis, en zij is ook onder de indruk van die combinatie.
De tramadol is voor mij dus het beste anti depressiva die ik in al die 13 jaar gehad heb en dat waren er veel.
dus wie weet....overleg het eens, de meeste artsen zullen het niet doen, maar nee heb je, ja kunt je krijgen.

Heel veel strkte gewenst,
Groetjes, Diane

----------


## dotito

Hallo Jente,

Welkom bij MC,

ook ik heb jaren....geleden een hele zware depressie gehad tot zelfmoordneigingen toe,en heb daar zware medicatie voor genomen.In die tijd zag ik ook alles zwart en kon ik mij ook niets of niets interesseren.En nu leef ik al een klein jaartje zonder AD kan het soms zelfs niet geloven.Wilt wel niet zeggen dat ik geen moeilijke dagen,of mindere dagen heb maar die heeft iedereen.Vind enorm erg wat je doormaakt,en kan er echt goed inkomen maar geloof mij je moet er in blijven geloven dat het goed komt,ook al is het niet makkelijk.Je moet proberen in het nu te leven,aan het verleden kan je jammer genoeg NIETS meer veranderen.Natuurlijk zul je dit allemaal wel weten,maar positief denken helpt!!Heb je zo niemand niet waar je kunt mee praten(partner/vriendin)?Hoop echt van harte dat je je weer snel wat beter voelt.En als het echt niet gaat en je wilt uzelf toch laten opnemen,als je denkt dat dat beste is,gewoon blijven aanhalen bij Dr als het niet gaat!!(niet opgeven)En ja je zult ooit terug LEVENSLUST ervaren,geloof mij dat komt terug maar je mag de moed,zoals ze dat in Belgie zeggen u kop nooit laten hangen!!!!


Wens je heel veel sterkte toe!!

Lieve groet Do

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Jente,

Wat een droevig verhaal over je leven. Ben zelf wel eens depressief geweest, maar niet in die mate. Jaren geleden las ik een bericht van iemand die ook depressief was. Zij heeft toen via een biochemicus in Amsterdam naar eventuele tekorten van bepaalde aminozuren laten kijken. Er werd een tekort gevonden en de balans werd hersteld. Zij is van haar depressie afgekomen. Ook in Duitsland en Zwitserland zijn ze er verder mee dan hier in Nederland. Kijk eens op internet, er is veel over te vinden. Maar waar je een behandeling zou kunnen krijgen is me nog niet duidelijk. Maar door hier en daar te vragen kom je wel verder. 
Ik wens je veel succes, ga er voor, ook voor jou is er geluk en stop a.u.b. met die giftige medicijnen. Mijn zus heeft ze ook gehad en is er op eigen houtje afgekomen, ze wil er echt nooit meer aan. Zijn jouw schildklierfuncties al eens nagekeken?

groetjes,
Annette

----------

